# No active components in AVG



## connor-53

Title says it all, my AVG free has no active components. I have tried everything.
- Restarting my computer
- Restarting AVG
- Re-Installing AVG

I have no clue what the problem can be!?!?!?! This is AVG Free 8.5 or whatever the newest one is. I can not update it, there is no connection to the server I can not delete and restore to previous version of pre-update. Help please!!


----------



## connor-53

Anyone Help?


----------



## alpenadiver

Is your firewall blocking AVG. Try disabling the firewall or any Internet Security software you maybe running, then restart AVG. Also what Operating System are you running.


----------



## connor-53

alpenadiver said:


> Is your firewall blocking AVG. Try disabling the firewall or any Internet Security software you maybe running, then restart AVG. Also what Operating System are you running.


I have no firewall running right now, I have Xp Pro SP3


----------



## AlphaWolf13

When you re-installed AVG, did you uninstall it first or just install over AVG? 
Try that first if you just re-installed over. 

Also, there have been several issues with AVG as of late, if you continually have problems with AVG you might want to switch to something more stable. Anti-Virus programs like Avira and Avast! have been doing pretty well, though a little harder to find the options to set automatic scan/update for.

Warning, if you can't get AVG to completely uninstall though, do NOT try to install another Anti-Virus first. Problems can occur and you want to rid yourself completely of the old Anti-virus program before installing a new one.


----------



## sjb007

Try running the AVG removal tool and see if that helps in removing the corrupt antivirus.

*AVG Removal tool:*
32x Removal Tool
64x Removal Tool


----------



## wmiked

Hit the same problem. Repeated attempts to update ended in failure. Tried un-installing and re-installing. Got part way through the install and it failed. Tried downloading update package, saving and then installing. No joy. Eventually it said I had a registry error. De-installed all AVG, cleaned up and then downloaded and installed AVAST (also free.)
I now have anti virus protection and no hassle.


----------



## geekay007

Had the same issue today. Found out that the service sometimes switches off after a system update. Go to Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Services then scroll down to AVG8 Watch Dog then Start the Service.


----------



## gkcmor

Thank You!! This worked perfect for me!!:smile:


----------



## masstch

geekay007 said:


> Had the same issue today. Found out that the service sometimes switches off after a system update. Go to Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Services then scroll down to AVG8 Watch Dog then Start the Service.



THANK YOU! I'm running AVG 9 (paid) and this was the answer for me!
Went to "services" selected Watchdog, "start". Perfect! Thanks, again!


----------



## FridgeKey

I have Windows XP on my computer and am having the same problems with AVG 2011, the licence was due to run out in several days and so I changed it (via the AVG program) to the Free version. It said there were "No active components". I’ve tried reinstalling the free version with my firewall on and off but it says I must uninstall the more advanced version first. Tried that but it comes up with Error code: 0xC0070643.

I've since manually turned on the WatchDog via Administrative Tools, but that only succeeded in activating the Update Manager and Link Scanner, none of the other scanners or shields. I then used the Removal Tool x32 linked by sjb007, this has removed the AVGIDSAgent but the AVGFirewall and AVGWatchDog remain, and the same ErrorCode comes up when I try and uninstall them.

Anymore ideas?


----------



## Will Watts

Have you tried using the AVG Remover first and then reinstalling?
http://www.avg.com/us-en/download-tools - Choose the appropriate version for your OS


----------



## slyceu

I have this same problem, computer is running XP. I can not uninstall AVG, it says it is not installed when the uninstaller runs, however it is installed. When I open the command center it says there are no active components, I can not update, scan, or anything. I have tried using the removal tool linked above but it did not appear to help at all.

When I try uninstalling through Add Remove programs it says this:

Severity:Error
Error Code: 0xE001D02B
Error Message: AVG Product not installed, uninstallation request ignored
Additional Message: AVG Installer - Product not installed, uninstallation request ignored
Context: Installation

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob

You may also use this tool to uninstall AVG:
http://www.appremover.com/appremover/avg/AppRemover.exe

Instructions:
http://www.appremover.com/about/using-appremover.html


----------



## bibliophile

I just purchased the license for 2011 AVG and am having the same problems as mentioned by other users of prior versions. I looked in Services and don't find any mention there of AVG or Watchdog. I've removed all AVG files used before and reloaded the software under directions from AVG tech support. Still I get the notice that I have no active components even though it shows the license is valid through 2013 (two-year license).
I emailed AVG but in the meantime I'm unprotected, since I cannot update or run scans.


----------



## maulcabral

connor-53 said:


> Title says it all, my AVG free has no active components. I have tried everything.
> - Restarting my computer
> - Restarting AVG
> - Re-Installing AVG
> 
> I have no clue what the problem can be!?!?!?! This is AVG Free 8.5 or whatever the newest one is. I can not update it, there is no connection to the server I can not delete and restore to previous version of pre-update. Help please!!


Hi,
described issue happens when main AVG service "AVG9 WatchDog" is not running. Please check its settings:
- open menu Start -> Run -> enter "services.msc" and confirm OK
- find mentioned service in the list and check its startup type - Automatic and if it is running.

Else check this post - Free Antivirus | Forum - How To Clean An Infected Computer?

Or check this:
- open registry editor (menu Start -> Run -> enter "regedit" and confirm OK)
- find this key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Avg9wd\Enum

- if exists record "INITSTARTFAILED", remove it
- restart computer and check situation again

Else please provide us with description of computer performance - CPU frequency, amount of RAM, ...

Thank you


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting, maulcabral. This thread is over 2 years old, so I'm guessing that connor-53 no longer needs any help with this problem.


----------



## maulcabral

I figured, but when the next guy comes around looking for the same answer He will find it here.

Have a good one


----------



## jmc64

Ok, here is the next guy: slidely different scenario I guess.
Running AVG11 on Win7/SP1-32bit. 
Virus database version is 1522/3950.

This morning I got the message "There are no active components" when I tried to run an update. The service AVGWatchDog is running. The reg key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Avgwd\Enum doesn't exist,.

A restart solved the issue. My question: is there any recommendation to fasten the seat belts on AVG WatchDog in version 11?

thx


----------



## Simple2013

connor-53 said:


> Anyone Help?


AVG 2013 Vista easily solved the "No active components in AVG" problem via simple actions: Control panel --> Programs and feathures --> right click on AVG --> Change (Not Uninstall!!!) --> Repair.
After computer restart everything works perfectly!


----------



## Basementgeek

This old thread is closed.

BG


----------

